
The Bad Cop Database - dankohn1
http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/crime/2015/02/bad_cops_a_new_database_collects_information_about_cop_misconduct_and_provides.html
======
galdosdi
It's hilarious to hear the police response:

> a spokesman for the Patrolmen’s Benevolent Association, the largest police
> union in New York, passed on a statement from union president Pat Lynch,
> saying... > “Where is the database of the thousands of police interactions
> each day that save lives, take guns and drugs off the streets, prevent
> terrorist acts and demonstrate the concern and caring of our officers?”

I would be delighted to see NYPD build and release such a database. The reason
the public is forced to cobble together their own database is because the NYPD
refuses to release information themselves.

If you're a highly secretive recluse, and as a result people have to rely on
rumors instead of first-hand information about you, then that's kind of your
own damned fault. What did you expect?

I hope this really does pressure police departments into being more open.

~~~
gorbachev
Pat Lynch will defend his gang members no matter what they've done. No matter
what (alleged, hah!) crimes the gang member has perpetrated, he will come to
their defense. No questions asked, uncritically and always on the side of the
gang members. In his book his gang never does anything wrong.

Unarmed citizens die in a hail of bullets, no problem, not his gang's fault.

